# JC Higgins Made in Germany...1956?



## RustyFox (May 11, 2017)

Pulled this bicycle out of an old garage and was curious about the serial number. I know that some Higgins was made in Germany in 1956. Also this has a painted on label with Registered Pinkerton Security on the back fender which I found interesting.


----------



## The Admiral (May 11, 2017)

I have a '56 JC Higgins made in Germany as well. I'm pretty sure the Murray factory had a strike in that year, so Sears had to source their bikes from overseas. Neat bikes. Have a Thompson style bottom bracket instead of the normal one piece crank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (May 12, 2017)

I've seen quite a few Sears bikes made in Austria with a Higgins (or maybe Free Spirit), but none this early.  

I've also seen that Pinkerton label on other Higgins.  My guess is that Sears sold an insurance policy add on at time of sale like they do with electronics today. Does anyone know for sure?

I can just imagine a thief quaking in their boots at seeing the Pinkerton sticker!    Better not touch this one or the Pinkertons will get me!

Footnote:I almost never buy these extended warranties but awhile back we bought a fridge.  Because we had costly problems on a previous one 8 months out of the 2 year warranty we decided to buy the 5 year extended coverage for $40 this time. Amazingly enough we had problems in the 10th month of the 5th year.  Cost of repair would have been $250 but we paid zilch (actually $40).


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 14, 2017)

The Admiral said:


> I have a '56 JC Higgins made in Germany as well. I'm pretty sure the Murray factory had a strike in that year, so Sears had to source their bikes from overseas. Neat bikes. Have a Thompson style bottom bracket instead of the normal one piece crank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I searched about a strike online, finding nothing. But, Murray was building a new factory that year, likely the cause of Sears' shift to the imports that year. Also, note the '506' stamp, as opposed to Murray's '502'.


----------



## Intense One (May 14, 2017)

What brand of rear hub is on it?


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2017)

morton said:


> I've seen quite a few Sears bikes made in Austria with a Higgins (or maybe Free Spirit), but none this early.
> 
> I've also seen that Pinkerton label on other Higgins.  My guess is that Sears sold an insurance policy add on at time of sale like they do with electronics today. Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> ...




I read somewhere that the Sears and Higgins bikes made in Austria were from Steyr-Daimler-Puch. I wonder who made these? If they're German, I'm guessing it had to be a different company.


----------



## RustyFox (May 15, 2017)

Intense One said:


> What brand of rear hub is on it?




Durex


----------



## The Admiral (May 15, 2017)

RustyFox said:


> Durex




It is durex on mine as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 21, 2017)

Oilit said:


> I read somewhere that the Sears and Higgins bikes made in Austria were from Steyr-Daimler-Puch. I wonder who made these? If they're German, I'm guessing it had to be a different company.



Actually, they were a collective. I think it was the Puch factory that was in Austria. But there were factories in W. Germany, and Steyr was the largest, also building tractors and whatnot.


----------



## Jack Alope (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a 24'' girls model, and the head badge is a stamped logo with the made in Germany, not W. Germany is this also from the same year?
sadly it had been painted many years ago so the original paint is gone.


----------

